# WoW laggt  ... komische Sache



## Gyrlin (10. Januar 2008)

Tag.

Folgendes.
Ich zock WoW im Fenstermodus.
Wenn ich Spiele und dann z.b. auf das Symbol des minimierten FireFox fahre (mit der maus, drüberfahren, nicht klicken)

Dann fängts im WoW an zu laggen ohne ende ... DIASHOW pur.
Hab keine Ahnung warum.
Genauso z.b. wenn ICQ Fenster in der Leiste minimiert sind.
Oder der IE.
Oder wenn ich rechts in die Leiste gehe, über irgend ein Symbol.

Grafikkartentreiber hab ich 2 Ausprobiert.
Nen Omega und den originalen von CD.
Nix bringts.
An der der Internetleitung kanns ja nicht liegen.
Ich hatte Anfangs (noch gar nich so lange her) nur WoW, kein BC.
Mir kommts so vor als würde das erst mit installieren von BC gekommen sein.
Hab am Sonntag Rechner neu Formatiert. (Nur als Info, wenn was kommen sollte von wegen neu Formatieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Hier ma die Daten vom PC.
Athlon XP 2600+
2046mb RAM
Radeon x800GTO
ASUS a7n8x 
Windows XP SP2

Ram kanns nich sein, habe schon 3 Riegel probiert.

MfG & Danke
*€dit./* Ich hab ne Logitech Tastatur. Wenn man da das NUM-Pad per Knopfdruck auf der Tastatur an bzw. ausschaltet, steht halt in Grün aufm Bildschirm "Num Pad eingeschaltet bzw. Num Pad ausgechaltet"
Sogar dann fängt die Diashow an. Geht zwar nu 2sek aber trotzdem.
Wollt ich nur gesagt haben, falls das weiterhilft.

PS: UT2004 Spiel ich z.b. mit 1024er auflösung und alles auf high/middle ruckelfrei ...
Könnte vllt. bei der Fehlersuche helfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eona (10. Januar 2008)

Hardware Cursor ausmachen unter grafikeinstellungen


----------



## EuropeanOnion (10. Januar 2008)

hmm, hab jetzt des nur kurz überflogen, aber es kommt auf deine Pc-Konfig an... .

Das selbe Problem(laggs bei ausm Fenster gehen) hab ich au, bei mir ist das Problem allerdings, das ich eingestellt hab, das Rechenleistung aktiven Prozessen zugeteilt wird und halt, wenn du deine Maus ausm Fenster bewegst WoW nur noch als pseudo Hintergrunddienst gilt... Je nach Grafikeinstellungen/Rechenleistung kommt es dann natürlich auch zu der entsprechenden Dia-Show.
Also entweder Umstellen (Bei XP: System-->Erweitert-->Systemleistung; dort kansnt du dann festlegen für was deine Rechenleistung benutzt werden soll

Hoffe hilft dir...
Zwiebel


----------



## Gyrlin (11. Januar 2008)

Eona schrieb:


> Hardware Cursor ausmachen unter grafikeinstellungen



Habs im Game umgestellt. Hat nichts gebracht.

@ Onion .. wüsste nich was ich da ändern soll ?
Oder was du für Einstellungen gemeint hast.


MfG


----------



## Gyrlin (15. Januar 2008)

*schieb*

Immernoch :/

€it./ Hab durchgehend 100% CPU Auslastung.
Ist das mit nem Athlon Xp2600+ normal ?

MfG


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2008)

ja, ist es.

Das ist wirklich nichtmehr der neuste Prozessor, aus dem wird alles herausgequetscht, also da mal keine Sorgen machen^^


----------



## x3n0n (16. Januar 2008)

Wenn du WoW im Fenstermodus laufen lässt ist das ja auch kein Wunder, dass gleiche würde passieren wenn du nen Shooter im Fenster zockst und dann ein anderes Programm startest.
Der PC teil dann die Ressourcen anders zu -> Lags.

Versuchs doch mal mit WoW im Vollbildmodus?


----------



## Carcharoth (16. Januar 2008)

Antialiasing ausschalten.
Hatte das gleiche Problem.


----------



## Gyrlin (16. Januar 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Wenn du WoW im Fenstermodus laufen lässt ist das ja auch kein Wunder, dass gleiche würde passieren wenn du nen Shooter im Fenster zockst und dann ein anderes Programm startest.
> Der PC teil dann die Ressourcen anders zu -> Lags.
> 
> Versuchs doch mal mit WoW im Vollbildmodus?



-.- dann kann ich das ja nich testen weil ich nimmer auf die taskleiste komme ... klar das es dann nich ruckelt.
Ich starte auch kein Programm während dem Spielen.
Der Firefox ist schon vorher offen.
Bei meinem Laptop kann ich ohne Probleme WoW im Fenstermodus spielen und dabei auf buffed.de (oder anderen Sites) surfen.

Iss nich mit dem neuen Patch ne Unterstützung für Dual-Core-CPUs gekommen ?
Liegts vllt. an dem ?

Ich spiele nicht gern in der Taskleiste, weil ich immer den Firefox aufhabe und auf buffed.de Sachen nachegucke.

@ Carcheroth

Antialiasing kann ich nicht ganz Ausschalten. 2x, 4x, 8x.
Steht auf 2x, (niedriger gehts nich)

Hab mal Spaßeshalber in den ATI Anzeigeeinstellungen alles auf Leistung gestellt. -> Bringt nix.
(Habe Leistung, Ausgewogen, und Qualität zur Auswahl)
Vorher stand der Regler auf Ausgewogen.


MfG :/


----------



## Lord Galahad (22. Juni 2009)

Antialiasing kannst ausstellen, musst inner Taskleiste auf das ATI ymbol rechtsklick/Grafikadapter auswählen/3d-Einstellungen und da kannst es dann aktivieren/deaktivieren.


lg


----------



## Asoriel (22. Juni 2009)

Dir ist bewusst, dass der Thread ein halbes Jahr alt ist? Da sich der TE nichtmehr gemeldet hat wird er wohl eine Lösung gefunden haben oder er hat sich mit dem Problem abgefunden.


----------

